# Gary Gygax's Birthday



## darjr (Jul 28, 2013)

I ran a game of Pathfinder Society for a rag tag group of adventurers!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 29, 2013)

I was able to stop by Ernie's and toast his father's contribution to our gaming lives, look over some of the fire-ravaged games Ernie pulled from the wreckage of his former digs, and sneak in a little gaming of our own.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117509477525356151459/albums/5905451467588537009


----------



## Mallus (Jul 29, 2013)

darjr said:


> I ran a game of Pathfinder Society for a rag tag group of adventurers!



I can top that!

I celebrated Gary's birthday by killing half the PCs with a 12d6 fireball thrown by a green slaad in our bi-weekly AD&D game. Next up, trying to get the incinerated magic-user either raised (by the !Buddha) or reincarnated (by the !Princess Mononoke), and bringing in a replacement for the roasted cleric; Honey Boo Baggins (guess what two popular characters she's based on?).

The whole campaign is kinda a tribute to Gygxian D&D.



Mark CMG said:


> I was able to stop by Ernie's and toast his father's contribution to our gaming lives, look over some of the fire-ravaged games Ernie pulled from the wreckage of his former digs, and sneak in a little gaming of our own.



Wow. There's no way in hell I can top this. Nicely done!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 29, 2013)

Mallus said:


> The whole campaign is kinda a tribute to Gygxian D&D.





That's the goods!  Last year Ernie ran us through his old Dungeon Hobby Shop dungeon.  He's working on cleaning that up now for future publication as a mega-dungeon.  That should have some Gygaxian elements to it. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117509477525356151459/albums/5770268334804333681


----------

